# Heat lamp resting on top of wire cage?



## hedgie_lover24 (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi,
is it alright to have a heat lamp sitting directly on the wire top of my cage? As opposed to making a set up or rigging a stand where the lamp would hang above the cage. Will putting it directly on top make the metal bars extremely hot or anything?
thank you for any help!


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

I have my lamps directly on my C&C cage and do not have any issues  Just make sure nothing is touching the heat lamp that can cause fires.


----------



## wendythehedgehog (Oct 22, 2017)

I put mine directly on top. The wires don't get hot at all. Only where the actual lamp is touching. I just make sure there's nothing close to the lamp. For example, I keep her fleece blanket folded on top of her cage but I'll keep it a few inches away from the lamp just in case.


----------

